# out of interest



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

I know this has been asked before but.. how did you get here? Search engine? Word of mouth?


Search engine person here.


----------



## MDowdey (May 4, 2005)

search engine. although i would like to think it was a class two pulsar that i hyperjumped through to get here.

but that would be a lie.


----------



## JonMikal (May 4, 2005)

a class two pulsar that i hyperjumped through


----------



## terri (May 4, 2005)

Chase boorishly crashed another site and announced the opening of his...I thought anyone that brazen and rude had to be interesting.    :mrgreen: 










Actually I thought he was polite and cute, at the time.... so what do I know???


----------



## Dweller (May 4, 2005)

I learned the value of a good forum long ago and when I started looking into photography a little over a year ago I started searching for photography sites. I found quite a few and started frequenting a couple forums I had found but none of them had the right "feel" for someone like me starting from scratch.

I went on another round of searches and when I saw the name of this site I wondered how I had missed it the first time. I started lurking and knew right away this was going to be a great place for someone like me. I finally bought a camera last april and have been here ever since


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

Dweller said:
			
		

> I finally bought a camera last april and have been here ever since


Sucker!!   :lmao: 

I found this site by...hmm...I can't seem to remember!  :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I found this site by...hmm...I can't seem to remember!  :mrgreen:


...LAME...





:lmao:


I found this site when I won a photo competition at a Porsche car club site and I got hooked on the whole "winning" thing so I searched google and found this site.... fell in love with everyone here and I've been here ever since. :thumbup:


----------



## photogoddess (May 4, 2005)

The devil made me sign up! :twisted:


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> fell in love with everyone here



Easy there, killer...I'm married!  :mrgreen:  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (May 4, 2005)

I was just starting to get into photography, and I had a photographer friend that I'd email my stuff to and ask him to critique it.  My boyfriend suggested I join a forum so I can get opinions and ideas from lots of photographers.  So I did a search, this was the first result that came back that looked worthy of clicking on, so I did, I joined, so there.  

So if you're in the he-man Corry-haters club, you can blame Erik.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 4, 2005)

[font=&quot]I not sure ether. Recall seeing a spam on another forum maybe Acecam or KEH but that does not seem like Chases style[/font]


----------



## KevinR (May 4, 2005)

I was looking for a photo forum that I could look at while at work. Found this one through google.


----------



## thebeginning (May 4, 2005)

google for me too.


----------



## Alison (May 4, 2005)

I was looking for other portrait photographer and I think I typed in professonal photographer's forum and viola TPF showed as the first listing. That was a year ago next month :shock:


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Search engine for me too...I was at another forum and the people there were a bunch of punks and I figured there had to be a decent forum somewhere and came upon this...I've been here ever since, but I'm still looking for a decent forum   j/k, please don't give me the boot  :er:


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Search engine for me too...I was at another forum and the people there were a bunch of punks and I figured there had to be a decent forum somewhere and came upon this...I've been here ever since, but I'm still looking for a decent forum   j/k, please don't give me the boot  :er:



Ok, no boot......just the next best thing!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (May 4, 2005)

That's just evil Chase.....but so you :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Someone finally has a worse rep than LittleMan...oh wait it's me  :er:  You are insane Chase...uh oh now what's gonna happen :shock:


Awww, I'm just kidding Chase. You know I really think you are the greatest guy there ever was. I am forever indebted to you for creating such a wonderful place for me to spend _ALL_ of my time. I only hope that I can even begin to live up to my obligations to you!  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:

Hahahahahahah Chase likes to edit peoples post so he can get the credit he THINKS he deserves...but heck if you've got three forums, there's a good chance one of them is gonna end up good am I right?  So really who needs credit for that  

Now I must run in fear for my life...or at least my sanity


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

Oh wow, that really sounds like a direct challenge....do I have to start trying to be _creative_ now?


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Oh wow, that really sounds like a direct challenge....do I have to start trying to be _creative_ now?



BRING IT ON   Well as long as I don't have to go where ever Bokeh went...that would be just scary


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

Come on now, have a little faith in me. Would I actually do anything to a member who so obviously (and publicly) thinks so highly of me? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Come on now, have a little faith in me. Would I actually do anything to a member who so obviously (and publicly) thinks so highly of me? :mrgreen:



I'll get back to you on that one after all those little rep boxes turn green  :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

So now you want 100,000 *positive* rep points? Gee, you don't ask for much, do ya?!?


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

That's how it goes Amanda... You make a mod mad once and BOOM you have the worst rep... :er:
It's their way of playing god.... a pretty cheap way.... proves the mods are little wimps..... there I go again.... 









:lmao:


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

LOL, its not just the mods who gave you bad rep points...


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

100,000 positive rep points isn't much to ask for, look how quickly I got the negative   By the way if you have these powers, how come you only have 3 green boxes  :???:


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

I actually earned mine! /shock

Well...at least the ones I didn't bribe people for!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> LOL, its not just the mods who gave you bad rep points...



Ain't that the truth   :er:


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I actually earned mine! /shock
> 
> Well...at least the ones I didn't bribe people for!



That's only cuz people suck up to you so they don't 100,000 bad rep points   Obviously I haven't been here long enough to learn THAT lesson  

 :hail: To the man that giveth and taketh away good reputations  :hail:


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> LOL, its not just the mods who gave you bad rep points...


:lmao: Thats the mod's sorry excuse.


----------



## Alison (May 4, 2005)

We're wimps but we know you just want more bad rep points and you're not getting them


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> That's only cuz people suck up to you so they don't 100,000 bad rep points   Obviously I haven't been here long enough to learn THAT lesson
> 
> :hail: To the man that giveth and taketh away good reputations  :hail:



You're bowing to me AGAIN?? Didn't you already do that in an earlier message in this thread?


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> We're wimps but we know you just want more bad rep points and you're not getting them


It's just my way of insuring that I don't get any more :greenpbl:


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :lmao: Thats the mod's sorry excuse.



And here I had actually given you positive rep in the past....


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> And here I had actually given you positive rep in the past....


That was when you were eating pizza at 3 in the morning and saw my self portrait and...... ummm.... see mods are evil :meh:


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> You're bowing to me AGAIN?? Didn't you already do that in an earlier message in this thread?



The only thing that's coming to mind at the moment is..."You're a mean one....Mr. Grinch...You're a monster, Mr. Grinch.
Your heart's an empty hole.
Your brain is full of spiders,
You've got garlic in your soul.
Mr. Grinch.

I wouldn't touch you, with a
thirty-nine-and-a-half foot pole.

Insert Chase for Grinch  :mrgreen: That song has so much more meaning then


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

I'm starting to feel picked on here!!


----------



## Corry (May 4, 2005)

Don't worry Chase...I'll still suck up...er..I mean I still like ya!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel picked on here!!



 You're not the one with 100,000 bad rep points  

You needed to be picked on, there was some nasty stuff hangin out your nose, but Littleman cleared it all up...now we're done picking


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

Heheh ok, there, I gave you positive rep for that. Now you're only at -99,990!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Well I'm on my way then...I bet I can catch up to littleman before the day is over  j/k  


Wow, we really ruined this topic


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

What's this "we" stuff? I'm blaming you!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> What's this "we" stuff? I'm blaming you!



 You would.  I say we don't take any credit for it at all and just blame it on Ferny since he started the topic in the first place...


----------



## Traci (May 4, 2005)

My Guardian Angel made me do it!   

ooohh, and a few of her :twisted: friends!


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Well I'm on my way then...I bet I can catch up to littleman before the day is over  j/k
> 
> 
> Wow, we really ruined this topic


I wonder what would happen if you tried to give out rep points with a rep like the one you have... :lmao:
A box would probably pop up and laugh at you... 

Yeah, I have -42 or so.... and I see that Chase gave me a good rep point.... wow..... I knew that lame comment would come in handy! :mrgreen:

I'm on my way to becoming a goodie2shoes :meh:

EDIT: my computer is soooooo slow right now...... :x


----------



## Corry (May 4, 2005)

I got bad rep points from someone for saying the words "I agree. Well said"

 :er:


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> You would. I say we don't take any credit for it at all and just blame it on Ferny since he started the topic in the first place...


I'll take the credit for it if you give me some rep points...


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I got bad rep points from someone for saying the words "I agree. Well said"
> 
> :er:



Yeah, that was probably Chase...


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

I think to get revenge on LittleMan, I'd have to give him 100,000 positive points!


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I think to get revenge on LittleMan, I'd have to give him 100,000 positive points!


*NOOOOOOO*:shock::shock::shock::shock:

That would kill my bad rep man.... no more street cred :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (May 4, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was probably Chase...




Nope.


----------



## Meysha (May 4, 2005)

Umm I just read through this thread... and I've forgotten what it was originally about.

Good one guys.


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

My work here is done.


----------



## Meysha (May 4, 2005)

I did get a shock though when I saw amanda's rep points.. but then I read the thread.
I wonder how long it'll take for her points to bounce back up?

When our powers combine!!!!! We are captain REP POINTS!!!!! 

(I'm really hoping everyone know the power rangers,, right about now)


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

Wahoo..."You have -99988 Reputation points."  Gettin closer!!!


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

And here I thought my work was done...I may have to reconsider!


----------



## Meysha (May 4, 2005)

> Hey when we get reputation points. Does the colour mean anything in the list in our CP? Like if we get positive ones they're green and if we get negative ones they're red??  Mine are grey.


Ok so I'm assuming my greys are negative then? Well if that's true, that just farkin sucks. I got a negative rep point for guessing in the Super Macro Game. And another one for a photo I posted that only got one comment - that was actually constructive.  Hmpf! me cranky now. (nah not really)  :blushing: 

And I can't remember how I found this place. I think I just clicked my way along links to get here coz I wasn't looking for a photo forum at the time.


----------



## photogoddess (May 4, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> The only thing that's coming to mind at the moment is..."You're a mean one....Mr. Grinch...You're a monster, Mr. Grinch.
> Your heart's an empty hole.
> Your brain is full of spiders,
> You've got garlic in your soul.
> ...



Hey now...Chase rocks!  Besides, that's the tune that plays on my phone when my ex-husband calls.  :mrgreen: 


Oh and us mods ARE evil.


----------



## minew_m (May 4, 2005)

It was a search engine for me!


----------



## Niki (May 4, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Umm I just read through this thread... and I've forgotten what it was originally about.
> 
> Good one guys.



Same here.   

*Lurking first post...oh ya it was google.*  :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (May 4, 2005)

The judge introduced me to this site, it was either TPF or prison.... it was a tough call.


----------



## Meysha (May 4, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> The judge introduced me to this site, it was either TPF or prison.... it was a tough call.



**** ey... I would've chosen prison. At least then you know you'll probably get out at some stage. 
Here you get sucked in for all eternity with your fingers slowly wasting away on that shutter button. Your eyes go all squinty from looking through a viewfinder all day and then you lose all feeling in your arms and fingers from RSI on the computer from editing your photos.


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

Mwhahahahahah! Its all part of my plan to take over the woooooooooooooorld!


----------



## Andrea K (May 4, 2005)

i guess my black box represents neutrality...i guess im Switzerland when it comes to rep points :greenpbl:


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 4, 2005)

andreag, neutral is better than "You have -99977 Reputation points"  I'm moving up though...WATCH OUT


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> i guess my black box represents neutrality...i guess im Switzerland when it comes to rep points :greenpbl:



We have the power to fix that for you


----------



## ferny (May 5, 2005)

> I'm really hoping everyone know the power rangers,, right about now


Are you sure about that? Because if we all knew about the Power Rangers we'd now know what type of programmes you watch.





			
				Meysha said:
			
		

> **** ey... I would've chosen prison. At least then you know you'll probably get out at some stage.
> Here you get sucked in for all eternity with your fingers slowly wasting away on that shutter button. Your eyes go all squinty from looking through a viewfinder all day and then you lose all feeling in your arms and fingers from RSI on the computer from editing your photos.


Plus in prison you get lots of soapy bum sex. It's a quality this place is sadly lacking


----------



## karissa (May 5, 2005)

Chase, you are an evil evil man!  Your avatar fits you well.


----------



## Chase (May 5, 2005)

Thank you! I'm a sucker for compliments! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (May 6, 2005)

WOM here...   A little 'devil' who shall remain nameless (starts with Voo...) invited me to check TPF out. I was hooked!...


----------



## Meysha (May 6, 2005)

ARGH!!!
I just accidentally edited my previous post instead of replying to it. That is sooo annoying. Anyway, Here it is again:



			
				Meysha said:
			
		

> Hey when we get reputation points. Does the colour mean anything in the list in our CP? Like if we get positive ones they're green and if we get negative ones they're red?? Mine are grey.



Ok so I'm assuming my greys are negative then? Well if that's true, that just farkin sucks. I got a negative rep point for guessing in the Super Macro Game. And another one for a photo I posted that only got one comment - that was actually constructive. Hmpf! me cranky now. (nah not really)

And I can't remember how I found this place. I think I just clicked my way along links to get here coz I wasn't looking for a photo forum at the time.


----------



## Chase (May 6, 2005)

I think the ones you thought were negatives were actually people that didn't have any reputation power trying to give you positive rep. If that makes sense.


----------



## Meysha (May 6, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I think the ones you thought were negatives were actually people that didn't have any reputation power trying to give you positive rep. If that makes sense.



Who doesn't have power to give rep points?... guests?

Well I'm happy now anyway! YAY!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrea K (May 6, 2005)

<-- prob :x :er:


----------



## MDowdey (May 6, 2005)

andrea, you should be able to turn that on in your user control panel i think.



md


----------



## Alison (May 6, 2005)

Andrea, just go to your user CP, click on Edit Options and check the box next to "show reputation level" and that will enable the feature if you'd like it on


----------



## Andrea K (May 6, 2005)

woohooo thanks!!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (May 7, 2005)

this site found me  well actually I was looking for the photo pages with some tips and tricks onhow to take better photos  and I got here


----------



## Chase (May 7, 2005)

You earn rep points by number of posts you make and the length of time you've been here. So someone like mentos has quite a few rep points compared to someone that has been here a month and has only 50 posts. If that makes sense...


----------



## photobug (May 7, 2005)

Hmmm.... been so long ago I don't remember. Hey Chase! How did I get here?


----------



## Corry (May 7, 2005)

I got bad rep points for saying that I got bad rep points for saying "I agree. Well said"...if THAT makes any sense!


----------

